# Salt Fork boat ramps?



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Headed there tomorrow for 3 days, and have no clue where to launch. I was told the Morning Glory ramp? Can anyone give me an idea of how to find it coming from the campgrounds? Any bait shops in the area?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I am not familiar with road names and what not, but I can get around the lake. I don't know where you are camping, but if you go on the main road through the park in the opposite direction of rt 22, go to a stop sign, take a left....go to another stop and take another left. stay straight till you get to the dam/boat ramp. There is a bait shop on the way there.....Salt Fork Outdoors. There are other ramps though that will most likely be closer to you though..... There are signs for everything I believe..

If you are doing any site seeing, don't forget about the Old Stone house down there....you can drive to it, or hike to it. Also the caves!


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

There will be a ramp at the campgrounds that you can put in and out at. It is all the way past Campsites F and G. They also have campers docks there if you want to leave it in the water for a couple days. With it being busy season, that's what most people do.

If you are coming in off of route 22, there will be a bait shop right before you get to the park. It's called Lakeside Carryout. Little general store type thing. Snacks, beer, and bait, plus some odds and ends stuff. You have to turn down a road to get to it, but you can see it up on the hill. It's the road right after Deerassic Park, names slipping my mind, still a little early. 

If you want to use another ramp, after you turn into the park off of 22, which is the main camp road, turn on the first and only road to your left. It is right before you cross the lake. There is a marina there with 2, two person ramps.

The other marina you get to by following the main park road. Go past where the campgrounds are and turn left on the road that goes to the Lodge. It's a road off of there. Everything is well marked. 

You can get to both marinas from the campers docks, and that is where you will have to get gas if you need it on the lake, with the first marina being closest to the campers docks. Just go around the turn, and you will see the marina.

I wouldn't go all the way to Morning Glory to launch a boat. That would be pretty far out of the way, unless you were headed to the bait shop over there. It's Salt Fork Outdoors. It is a pretty nice little shop. Good bit of stuff. When we fish over at that end of the lake, that's where we get bait. 

Prolly clear as mud, so if you have any questions, post back. I check back quite often during the day.

Kevin


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info guys.

I was hoping to launch mid-lake somewhat, as it looks on the maps that the ramps by the campgrounds are all on one side of the lake? The ramp by the dam looks tasty, just in terms of being able to get around to other parts without making long hauls through no wake zones.

Just out of curiousity, which ramp is considered the morning glory ramp? I don't see any of them labeled on the DNR map.

Thanks again. Really looking forward to the trip, heard it's a great lake!


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Morning Glory is the ramp by the Dam. By the time you take the boat from the campgrounds, drive it over there, you might as well just dropped it in the water and enjoyed the scenery. Right as you leave the campers docks, you will have about 100 yards of no wake. Then you hit a ski zone, which will not take long to get through. Then maybe a couple 100 yards or so of no wake, and you will be able to see Morning glory launch. I'm thinking maybe 15 minute boat ride, depending on the motor through the ski zone. 

If you want to trailer it, I would prolly say to the marina by the lodge would be next best. It's right outside of the same ski zone where morning glory is at. 

Honestly...I would say morning glory would be the worst of the ramps considering where you have to drive to get there. It would prolly run you about 30 minutes travel time through the park and everything, thats even taking short cuts. Birds eye it isn't that far, but by the time you drive the roads it would be a haul. I'd much rather drive in the water. Those no wake zones aren't real long. The one between the two ski zones would prolly take about 15 minutes or so to get through, but there is some good fishing in that area, we almost always catch some nice saugeye, bass, and muskie through that channel....  

Any more questions let me know,
Kevin


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Right on. Thanks for the advice Kevin. I'll probably just troll my way there, and enjoy the scenery  

If you're out that way the rest of the week and see a red/silver stratos give me a yell.

Thanks!


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Shakedown it does not take long at all to get across the lake. Plus those areas are pretty good trolling areas( also the steep side of the bank near the marina in the no wake is good to toss cranks into for musky). If your in a large boat (no problem) the lake is not really big. If I were camping there I would definatly use the other ramp Not the Morning Glory Ramp.
JB


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

No problem, I just think that Morning glory ramp is a good one if you are coming off of 77 from the north and get off at the Kimbolton exit. It's not far from there. Otherwise it's kinda out of the way for most people. 

I've spent my whole life fishing the lake, and most of the time we would keep it docked at the campers area. We also had a permanent dock at the first marina, and it seemed like a pretty long haul to the stone house from there, but we had a 9.9 at the time. On a stratos with a 150, it didn't take near as long. We made the trip 4 times a day, and fished through a lot of the no wake zones. 

Have fun and be careful. Don't hug the shorelines too close through the first ski zone. There are some points that shoot out that are pretty shallow. I haven't been out there lately, but looking at the lake from the shore, I would say they are pretty shallow. There should be bouey's up that show the hazards. There is also a point off of the cabins that can be shallow. 

Tight Lines,
Kevin


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks guys. Leaving here in an hour or so!


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

Shakedown I may be there as well headin out to senneca or salt fork for the afternoon. If im at sf I'll holler at ya 

JB :B


----------

